# Franziska von Almsick mega see true 1x



## thokna (26 Dez. 2008)

Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


----------



## maierchen (26 Dez. 2008)

sehr hübsch!:thx


----------



## grindelsurfer (26 Dez. 2008)

Junge,junge sehr schön.VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Tantramasseur (26 Dez. 2008)

Das ist echt der Hammer! Danke!


----------



## wilma_rose (26 Dez. 2008)

Die gute alte Zeit...


----------



## gan0406 (27 Dez. 2008)

Danke thokna, danke Franziska und Danke an Arena für solche schönen Badesachen


----------



## mrjojojo (28 Dez. 2008)

immer wieder GEIL


----------



## sascha (28 Dez. 2008)

Ja, das ist der Hammer!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Marius 2008 (28 Dez. 2008)

...wirklich maga....:thumbup:


----------



## stone (28 Dez. 2008)

sehr schön, schade dass sie sich jetzt so rar macht ;-))


----------



## ademmero (28 Dez. 2008)

Danke für diese tollen Einblicke !


----------



## capam70 (28 Dez. 2008)

das ist mal wirklich der hammer! danke!!!!


----------



## dabomba (28 Dez. 2008)

Echt Klasse Danke:thumbup:


----------



## derpatehh (28 Dez. 2008)

wow, das vist ein mega thanks wert.


----------



## geileficksau (28 Dez. 2008)

geil


----------



## Cubensis_it (28 Dez. 2008)

Danke


----------



## MrCap (29 Dez. 2008)

*:drip: Bei dem Anblick würde ich eher sagen... If I had a Hammer !!! *


----------



## bettyshoe (2 Jan. 2009)

Sehr toll  thx


----------



## robin11 (2 Jan. 2009)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## record1900 (2 Jan. 2009)

Wow.... immer wieder gut die Franzi... leider gibt es von ihr nicht mehr zu sehen


----------



## tucco (2 Jan. 2009)

hossa


----------



## indie75 (2 Jan. 2009)

schönes bild


----------



## Rambo (3 Jan. 2009)

Das ist echt der Hammer! Danke!
super1


----------



## maek8 (3 Jan. 2009)

danke


----------



## thhorbaldur (3 Jan. 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sierae (3 Jan. 2009)

* Das war und ist ein "Hammer"!*


----------



## herman47 (3 Jan. 2009)

*nein,kein hammer, ein megahammer!!!:thumbup:*

nein,kein hammer, ein megahammer!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fargary (4 Jan. 2009)

*Ich fordere Freiheit für die schönen boobs!!!*
Ist doch wirklich schade, die so einzusperren!

fargary


----------



## senn77 (4 Jan. 2009)

Ich finde jetzt noch schöner als mutti


----------



## big kidd (4 Jan. 2009)

danke, echt der hammer


----------



## ralph-maria (5 Jan. 2009)

presslufthammer!


----------



## lunamann01 (8 Jan. 2009)

Einfach eine wunderschöne geile Frau..damals wie heute finde ich !!! Danke!!!


----------



## mammel (8 Jan. 2009)

Nett!


----------



## Cammy81 (8 Jan. 2009)

Wow geil.


----------



## klicker1 (9 Jan. 2009)

das war einmal...leider


----------



## Mortuis (9 Jan. 2009)

schön schön ... dank dir für diesen 
post


----------



## Ewald (9 Jan. 2009)

Danke,Sehr schönes bild


----------



## stummel (9 Jan. 2009)

Franziska ist schon eine klasse Fraurofl3


----------



## thikei (10 Jan. 2009)

Danke für Franzi.


----------



## JohnnieH (10 Jan. 2009)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Bild


----------



## shaft07 (10 Jan. 2009)

so gefällt mir das besonders... danke schön


----------



## agentmiau (10 Jan. 2009)

uhh, sehr hot


----------



## buba123 (12 Jan. 2009)

Super Bild, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Billy68 (12 Jan. 2009)

Toll, diese Frau !!!!


----------



## henag (12 Jan. 2009)

super ding


----------



## jimbo797 (12 Jan. 2009)

sehr schön, danke dafür !


----------



## zimtstern (13 Jan. 2009)

Ja, ist der hammer. Danke.


----------



## surfingone (13 Jan. 2009)

super bild !!!! die frau war und ist hammer


----------



## amd_nils (14 Jan. 2009)

Das knappe outfit dient nur für die dynamic


----------



## Donlupo (15 Jan. 2009)

Das is ne Schidde


----------



## sunshine1 (15 Jan. 2009)

immer wieder nett anzusehen


----------



## ccsx123 (15 Jan. 2009)

sehr schön. Vielen Dank hierfür.


----------



## sway2003 (15 Jan. 2009)

geiles Bild !


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2009)

Klasse


----------



## xxstruni (16 Jan. 2009)

einfach klasse:thumbup:


----------



## lupita512 (17 Jan. 2009)

*very nice picture*

Hi Tonka,

really good job


----------



## spiffy05 (17 Jan. 2009)

Der megahammer!!! Vielen dank thokna...


----------



## elvis48 (17 Jan. 2009)

klasse bild danke:thumbup:


----------



## G3GTSp (18 Jan. 2009)

klasse Durchsichten zeigt sexy Franzy da


----------



## fisch (6 Feb. 2009)

Leider gibt es ja jetzt keine mehr die Franzi (optisch) das Wasser reichen kann.
Tolle Show die so uns da bietet.


----------



## spankyou42 (20 Feb. 2009)

Das warn noch Zeiten! Sollte vielleicht wieder etwas mehr schwimmen, die Gute!


----------



## doug1986 (20 Feb. 2009)

Ich finds nicht toll :-(


----------



## noname (20 Feb. 2009)

genial


----------



## labersack (20 Feb. 2009)

Zwar ein altes Bildchen - aber immer noch geil!!!


----------



## inde1052 (20 Feb. 2009)

das ist wirklich Hammer ein dickes danke


----------



## DerDieDas (20 Feb. 2009)

manno man


----------



## homeruner (20 Feb. 2009)

Danke Top Figur


----------



## Klimperkute (5 Mai 2009)

Das ist echt der Hammer


----------



## [email protected] (9 Mai 2009)

super


----------



## DDB (9 Mai 2009)

alt aber wirklich schön


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (9 Mai 2009)

Klasse qualität. guter beitrag.


----------



## merlin101 (9 Mai 2009)

Wow ... super. THX


----------



## aloistsche (9 Mai 2009)

toll


----------



## spitzweck (31 Mai 2009)

Nahe an der Perfektion. Tolles Bild lol5


----------



## StarWars (1 Juni 2009)

sehr schön Danke


----------



## Fr33chen (1 Juni 2009)

spitzweck schrieb:


> Nahe an der Perfektion. Tolles Bild lol5


Definitiv, danke schön! :thumbup:


----------



## realtorsten (1 Juni 2009)

wow, wirklich ein lecker anblick!!!


----------



## ttss (2 Juni 2009)

hammer!!


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Franzi hat wirklich sexy Boobies!


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Juni 2009)

das ist der badeanzug denn man mit wasser übergiesst und dann durchsichtig wird schönes bild danke


----------



## thomas1970 (8 Juni 2009)

sieht seeehr gut aus ;-)


----------



## Rheydter2 (11 Juni 2009)

lechz


----------



## Rheydter2 (11 Juni 2009)

lechz


----------



## Don Lupo (11 Juni 2009)

will euch die freude nicht nehmen..is ein fake


----------



## B90 (11 Juni 2009)

Echt Hammer!


----------



## Tankboy (11 Juni 2009)

schade das man nicht noch mehr sieht ))


----------



## mikilichti (11 Juni 2009)

schöne Aussichten


----------



## vincentgogh62 (12 Juni 2009)

Tolle Bademode....


----------



## darude222 (17 Juni 2009)

Wow....!!! leider gibt es von ihr nicht mehr zu sehen ..Danke für das Bild , SUPER HQ


----------



## aloistsche (17 Juni 2009)

lecker


----------



## nightmarecinema (18 Juni 2009)

Ist kein Fake, habe das Bild selber gemacht ;-))))))))))


----------



## mmm3103 (18 Juni 2009)

Einfach Lecker
Danke


----------



## hubbabubbas (21 Juni 2009)

rattenscharf


----------



## vigilans (22 Juni 2009)

thx ;-)


----------



## solo (22 Juni 2009)

das ist wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## schnurri8 (23 Juni 2009)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????
> 
> 
> 
> yepp, echt der hammer... sehr lecker


----------



## maximo1 (23 Juni 2009)

ja sie ist ein hammer- danke für den Post


----------



## goody72 (24 Juni 2009)

super gut


----------



## Lizardpack (28 Juni 2009)

Sehr schön - Danke!!!


----------



## Feger (28 Juni 2009)

nettes Foto ;-)


----------



## barty (29 Juni 2009)

sollte standard werden dieser anzug, *lol*


----------



## manteuer (29 Juni 2009)

tja,da hat man den durchblick.


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2009)

Hammermäßig geil :thx:


----------



## BIG 2 (29 Juni 2009)

Sehr schön.:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Billy68 (3 Juli 2009)

mmmmmmm, lecker !


----------



## wotanpride (4 Juli 2009)

Macht Lust auf mehr...


----------



## tomdall14 (4 Juli 2009)

wirklich seeeehr attraktive Einsichten!


----------



## guhrle (4 Juli 2009)

hi echt geiles bild von ihr. aber kannte ich schon.trotzdem danke.


----------



## xxsurfer (5 Aug. 2009)

Also in dieser Qualität bekommt man sowas nicht
oft zu sehen.....big THX.


----------



## Rover01 (6 Aug. 2009)

Das IST der Hammer :thumbup:


----------



## Boiko09 (6 Aug. 2009)

geilo!


----------



## Annanna (6 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## finlay (6 Aug. 2009)

gorgeous, g8! thx


----------



## DC-Hunter (7 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank für Franzi. Klasse getroffen!


----------



## xortam (7 Aug. 2009)

Hehe, nice...


----------



## Hummer (7 Aug. 2009)

HAmmerBild:thumbup:

Danke, eigentlich Schade das sie nicht mehr schwimmt


----------



## aeusserstserioes (7 Aug. 2009)

super


----------



## koeckern (10 Aug. 2009)

oh ja sehr schön


----------



## grassingerhof (28 Aug. 2009)

Immer wieder faszinierend!!!


----------



## men99 (28 Aug. 2009)

yep, das ist der hammer. vielen dank für die süsse franzi!


----------



## Karrel (29 Aug. 2009)

hm, toll ne nicht ganz so ansehnliche frau mit brüsten!?


----------



## undersubzero (29 Aug. 2009)

very nice


----------



## private_poser (30 Aug. 2009)

danke, wirklich sehr schön


----------



## peterthesmall (31 Aug. 2009)

Solche Badeanzüge können gerne wieder kommen


----------



## Jokermaniac (31 Aug. 2009)

sehr schönes Foto


----------



## supertronic (31 Aug. 2009)

Danke toller Scan!


----------



## jhj (31 Aug. 2009)

vielen dank,

gruß


----------



## frost (31 Aug. 2009)

MrCap schrieb:


> *:drip: Bei dem Anblick würde ich eher sagen... If I had a Hammer !!! *



rofl1 sehr geil. Danke!


----------



## BigMo90 (31 Aug. 2009)

Hehe, was so ne gute cam alles ausmacht ^^


----------



## thommii9 (1 Sep. 2009)

also in dieser Größe und Qualität kannte ich es noch nicht


----------



## afl (1 Sep. 2009)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Tornadofresse (1 Sep. 2009)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## robin12 (1 Sep. 2009)

Das ist ein Hammerbild. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Basti7666 (1 Sep. 2009)

super Bild, wenn es kein Fake ist.


----------



## inkkiller (7 Sep. 2009)

Nicht schlecht !!


----------



## alfebo (7 Sep. 2009)

Tolles Foto ! Danke :thumbup:


----------



## zockbock (8 Sep. 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ede12846 (8 Sep. 2009)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## shaft07 (8 Sep. 2009)

wow! vielen dank! super bild...


----------



## alexalexalexalex (8 Sep. 2009)

Hammer! danke danke danke


----------



## lucky33 (9 Sep. 2009)

ein schönes Bild


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Sep. 2009)

Echt super geil.


----------



## Xopa (9 Sep. 2009)

das _ist_ hammer!


----------



## love_069 (9 Sep. 2009)

wahnsinn !!!


----------



## chiller69 (28 Okt. 2009)

hübsch, aber ob das nicht ein bisschen gefaket ist,hm


----------



## Klimperkute (28 Okt. 2009)

Bei dem Anblick würde ich eher sagen Hut ab


----------



## mark lutz (3 Nov. 2009)

immer wieder gern gesehen das bildchen danke


----------



## DaywalkerV (14 Dez. 2009)

Hmmmm die war damals schon rasiert?  Geil


----------



## helferlein (14 Dez. 2009)

einach schön


----------



## helferlein (14 Dez. 2009)

einafch schön


----------



## loewe (14 Dez. 2009)

sehr schön SUPER:angry:


----------



## luiggi (16 Dez. 2009)

Das hat wirklich was


----------



## rupptscheck (16 Dez. 2009)

Alt, aber immer wieder gern gesehen. Dank Dir


----------



## der Tom (16 Dez. 2009)

ohne Bikini wär mir noch lieber


----------



## nettmark (17 Dez. 2009)

....... herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich ................ vielen Dank


----------



## Goofy36 (19 Dez. 2009)

Klasse Bild, ist zwar älter habe es aber noch nie in der super Qualität gesehen.DANKE!!


----------



## Sonic20000 (19 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die tollen Bilder!!!


----------



## rideman (19 Dez. 2009)

schön glatt


----------



## Billy68 (19 Dez. 2009)

ist wirklich der HAMMER !!!


----------



## kdf (20 Dez. 2009)

[da hat schwimmen anschauen noch spaß gemacht


----------



## luca (20 Dez. 2009)

Schweinegeil :WOW:


----------



## MuH1880 (20 Dez. 2009)

yeah


----------



## rolf58 (21 Dez. 2009)

schöne Aufnahme. Danke.


----------



## zorro5001 (22 Dez. 2009)

sehr schön....


----------



## Redj (22 Dez. 2009)

Danke!


----------



## malboss (16 März 2010)

guter "stoff"


----------



## ich999999 (16 März 2010)

Echt scharf


----------



## koeckern (16 März 2010)

ja hammergeil!!!


----------



## Finderlohn (17 März 2010)

:thx:Hammer mässig!!!


----------



## Chris80 (17 März 2010)

Schicker Anzug


----------



## geggsen (17 März 2010)

Klasse Bild
Danke


----------



## razor51 (17 März 2010)

Geil genial die kleine!


----------



## meierhelga (18 März 2010)

kalter Kaffee :-(


----------



## mdorow (18 März 2010)

Klasse Foto isses schon


----------



## Laetus (18 März 2010)

sehr nice thx


----------



## katzentoeten (18 März 2010)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## Jakma (18 März 2010)

Ohne Frage ein tolles Bild!!!!!
Hier leider zum hundertsten Mal gepostet....


----------



## doncorleone57 (20 März 2010)

Bombe Danke


----------



## jochen142002 (20 März 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## andynaund (20 März 2010)

Danke ))


----------



## Keksgott (20 März 2010)

ich wette die würde ihrem manager oder der der für die kleidung zuständig is nach dem foto ordentlich eine klatschen


----------



## little_people (20 März 2010)

klasse ein herrliches fundstück


----------



## sixkiller666 (21 März 2010)

danke


----------



## md6 (21 März 2010)

Hübscher Klassiker ! Danke!


----------



## belosse (22 März 2010)

klasse foto


----------



## timmen (22 März 2010)

toll!


----------



## shorty1383 (22 März 2010)

noch weniger geht nicht! ALTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## thats (18 Apr. 2010)

Grafik in den Bildbetrachter und Gammakorrektur. Sauber rasiert.
Hab ich schon im Saunapark ihrer Mutter gesehen. Leider nicht sofort erkannt.


----------



## demode (18 Apr. 2010)

danke, echt klasse


----------



## schneeberger (27 Apr. 2010)

Wenn man damit schneller schwimmt, warum nicht...


----------



## karlxkarl (9 Mai 2010)

Danke !!!!!


----------



## oldcrow75 (16 Mai 2010)

geiler body aber die brille törnt ab


----------



## flr21 (17 Mai 2010)

genial


----------



## lie (17 Mai 2010)

super pic


----------



## Rody (2 Juni 2010)

wirklich Geil:thumbup:


----------



## mauerblume4711 (2 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## angel1970 (2 Juni 2010)

Find ich auch megageil :drip:


----------



## guhrle (2 Juni 2010)

sie ist schon lecker anzusehen.


----------



## Goofy36 (2 Juni 2010)

Super, Bild kannte ich wohl schon aber nicht in der TOP QUALITÄT. DANKE!!!!


----------



## ChaserXXIV (2 Juni 2010)

Nettes Bild und super Quali. THX


----------



## flr21 (3 Juni 2010)

perfekt !!!!!!


----------



## cybulski (3 Juni 2010)

yes!!


----------



## hooples (5 Juni 2010)

net schlecht wa ^^


----------



## pani1970 (7 Juni 2010)

super duper


----------



## mechanator (8 Juni 2010)

wow klasse


----------



## migg (9 Juni 2010)

sehr schöne...
beine ;-)


----------



## Liesel_das_Wiesel (9 Juni 2010)

nett


----------



## realsacha (11 Juni 2010)

:thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## sgr (11 Juni 2010)

einfach nur genial!!!! was eine frau


----------



## steppenwolf110 (7 Juli 2010)

das ist wirklich der hammer


----------



## kalle12 (7 Juli 2010)

Schöne Sache.


----------



## nettmark (8 Juli 2010)

...............schön für uns .................


----------



## Endgamer77 (8 Juli 2010)

Heilige Mutter Gottes dieses MEGA see true ist
einfach nur himmlisch!
Danke dafür


----------



## ollih1 (8 Juli 2010)

immer wieder nett


----------



## trebnitzer (11 Juli 2010)

Da geht jeder Nichtschwimmer mit ins Becken, Danke.


----------



## Vlst626 (16 Aug. 2010)

Danke. Danke.


----------



## Tom G. (16 Aug. 2010)

... danach hat der DSV sofort Arena den Ausrüstervertrag gekündigt! :thumbup:

Echt süß unser Goldfisch! Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann das ungefähr war?


----------



## gandalf (19 Aug. 2010)

:WOW:hot body for hot games


thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


----------



## Sonnenlouis (22 Aug. 2010)

Schön! Ruft Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## xxl_efant (22 Aug. 2010)

Geiles Bild. Immer wieder schön anzusehen.

Aber hat mal jemand was aktuelles von Franzi?

xxl_efant


----------



## Borlok (22 Aug. 2010)

Hübsches Bild.
Stimmt man sieht viel zu selten schöne Bilder von ihr.


----------



## trofeo (1 Sep. 2010)

sieht geil aus!


----------



## gunnar1212 (1 Sep. 2010)

klasse bilder!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Berto (1 Sep. 2010)

vielen daaank


----------



## Housepb (1 Sep. 2010)

WoW


----------



## Orci (1 Sep. 2010)

fein


----------



## mathi17 (5 Sep. 2010)

hübsch:thumbup:


----------



## nettmark (5 Sep. 2010)

............. danke ............


----------



## aron66 (5 Sep. 2010)

einfach nur wow...toller körper, leider zu selten darin fotografiert


----------



## maddog71 (5 Sep. 2010)

:WOW: SUPER :WOW:
:thx:


----------



## cyberdancer (8 Sep. 2010)

wow, ein echter hingucker

danke


----------



## miphqu (8 Sep. 2010)

Super Foto... Gefällt mir


----------



## woodghost (8 Sep. 2010)

Danke für Franzi!


----------



## Houston1000 (9 Sep. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Frenchman (9 Sep. 2010)

Absolut, das ist mal krass geil, danke!


----------



## staymetal (9 Sep. 2010)

super. danke


----------



## wh139 (9 Sep. 2010)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## kratzmich (9 Sep. 2010)

da kommt man ja glatt ins Schwimmen!


----------



## nase1989 (10 Sep. 2010)

Vielen Dank!
(Bisschen picklig, aber trotzdem :thumbup


----------



## true (11 Sep. 2010)

very fine


----------



## hagen69 (11 Sep. 2010)

Sehr schön zwar alt aber Klasse .
Franzi immer wieder gerne!
Danke
:thumbup:


----------



## rolfibaer (11 Sep. 2010)

Sie hat schon eine Topfigur. Danke für den Beitrag


----------



## Rover01 (12 Sep. 2010)

Das IST der Hammer :drip:


----------



## penispenis (30 Okt. 2010)

danke man das is zu geil


----------



## neomhor (5 Apr. 2011)

Nice... Wirklich nice


----------



## cybergerd (6 Apr. 2011)

Tolle Foto, kannte ich noch garnicht.
Vielen dank dafür


----------



## gobygo (6 Apr. 2011)

:WOW: ohne worte :thumbup:


----------



## herbert1973 (6 Apr. 2011)

Danke!!!


----------



## CamSecret (6 Apr. 2011)

:WOW: Jaaaaa.... das hat was !!! :WOW:


----------



## lupolupolupo (7 Apr. 2011)

Love the picture ! THX


----------



## broxi (7 Apr. 2011)

wunderschöner Badeanzug


----------



## Kater88 (7 Apr. 2011)

super heiß, dankeschön


----------



## balu1234 (7 Apr. 2011)

sehr schön !!!


----------



## hammerboy100 (7 Apr. 2011)

Das nenne ich mal einen Badeanzug!!


----------



## Charly111 (7 Apr. 2011)

danke


----------



## Tiedchen46 (7 Apr. 2011)

:thx:bitte mehr davon.


----------



## rheila (11 Apr. 2011)

:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## mz80k (11 Apr. 2011)

Auch schon etwas älter, aber gut.


----------



## xxx80 (14 Apr. 2011)

:thx: für Franzi


----------



## dinsky (16 Apr. 2011)

super foto. vielen dank dafür.


----------



## alextrix (16 Apr. 2011)

schönes foto...danke


----------



## Moritz Müller (21 Mai 2011)

echt Spitze! :thx:


----------



## Irriducibile (21 Mai 2011)

Moritz Müller schrieb:


> echt Spitze! :thx:



Allerdings!

Fände es super wenn jemand die Bilder von heute von ihr mit dem DFB Pokal hätte


----------



## derpatehh (22 Mai 2011)

wow segr gut


----------



## Luki1234 (22 Mai 2011)

gutes


----------



## knappi (25 Mai 2011)

Na, da sage ich doch mal MEGA DANKE!
Ein super Bild in klasse Auflösung!

DANKE; DANKE!!!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## fernandes (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

einfach ein geiles Foto von unsere Franzi, in top quallität


----------



## celethe (28 Mai 2011)

woww


----------



## Geigenspieler15 (28 Mai 2011)

Sie bleibt immer 1A


----------



## hirnknall (28 Mai 2011)

thokna schrieb:


> ist das der hammer:drip:????



yes!!!


----------



## MOdelscout1339 (27 Dez. 2011)

Immer wieder hübsch........echt scharf


----------



## Kunigunde (28 Dez. 2011)

Hammer! Weltklasse!

Danke!


----------



## tempest1 (28 Dez. 2011)

Toller Klassiker!


----------



## stiffy (28 Dez. 2011)

danke


----------



## Megamumu (31 Dez. 2011)

Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund oder in der Hose  zusammen... :drip:

happy010


----------



## gartenzwerg69 (31 Dez. 2011)

Das ist doch mal was für´s Auge !!
Warum gibt es solche Bademoden nicht als Olympia Disziplin ;-)


----------



## vapser (1 Jan. 2012)

blilliant. thx


----------



## yourShadow (1 Jan. 2012)

aber Hallo! thx


----------



## w12228v (17 Jan. 2012)

:angry::angry:


----------



## f567 (20 Jan. 2012)

Hot hot hot!!!

K


----------



## Stefan112274 (20 Jan. 2012)

war das geil damals....
thx


----------



## jamest1st (20 Jan. 2012)

Es sollte mehr solcher Badeanzüge geben, vielen Dank


----------



## fsk1899 (20 Jan. 2012)

geilomat


----------



## Bud999 (12 Feb. 2012)

super bild !!! weiter so :thumbup:


----------



## butfra (13 Feb. 2012)

super aufnahme


----------



## magic74 (13 Feb. 2012)

Cool, danke!


----------



## thomaner78 (13 Feb. 2012)

dankeschön für unseren Goldfisch Franzi


----------



## effendy (13 Feb. 2012)

Das ist ja richtig SUPER.Die Figur der H:thumbup:ammer


----------



## Paulx (13 Feb. 2012)

wow nice
warum die anzüge heut wohl nimmer so aussehen


----------



## mechanator (13 Feb. 2012)

Spitze


----------



## headbang (13 Feb. 2012)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



nice


----------



## flr21 (16 Feb. 2012)

sehr schön. Dankeschön


----------



## Habakuk (16 Feb. 2012)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



More!!!!


----------



## dampflok (16 Feb. 2012)

Oh, haaaaaaa


----------



## blabla_27 (16 Feb. 2012)

boaaah... so sieht man den schwimmsport von einer anderen seite


----------



## dudemeister71 (19 Feb. 2012)

Super, vielen Dank


----------



## biber22 (19 Feb. 2012)

Hammer! Danke!


----------



## fazerli (26 Feb. 2012)

sport ist doch schöööön


----------



## Liberty22000099 (26 Feb. 2012)

geiles bild


----------



## blackpearl (7 Juli 2012)

Geile Franzi


----------



## maximu (7 Juli 2012)

tolles bild


----------



## Celebhunter2000 (7 Juli 2012)

In der Bildgröße und -Qualität echt spitze!


----------



## Mark151577 (7 Juli 2012)

hot!!


----------



## neman64 (7 Juli 2012)

:thx: für das fantastische sexy Bild von Franzi


----------



## Jone (9 Juli 2012)

Die alten Bilder von Franzi kann immer wieder ansehen :drip: Danke fürs posten


----------



## Motor (9 Juli 2012)

:thx:schön für Franzi


----------



## bitsun (10 Juli 2012)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



Yep!


----------



## bossa00 (10 Juli 2012)

man siet so sie nur noch selten so...


----------



## Actros1844 (15 Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## laluane (15 Juli 2012)

alt - aber immer nett anszusehen


----------



## Theytfer (15 Juli 2012)

haha, geil danke.. warum gibts diese anzüge heute nicht mehr??


----------



## unreal123 (15 Juli 2012)

klasse


----------



## DAO (16 Juli 2012)

Ein supa Klassiker


----------



## Ragdoll (16 Juli 2012)

Ein echter DDR-Brummer


----------



## herbie123 (21 Juli 2012)

Ist immer wieder nett anzusehen!


----------



## Romo (21 Juli 2012)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



ganz schön sexy unsere Franzi.


----------



## perusic (22 Juli 2012)

einfach spitze, vielen dank


----------



## Lucky05 (23 Juli 2012)

nett


----------



## uvi70 (29 Juli 2012)

Absolut!


----------



## shizuo (29 Juli 2012)

wow... danke!


----------



## Weezy_Baby (29 Juli 2012)

Dankeschön!


----------



## take1966 (30 Juli 2012)

super


----------



## gabbabenny (30 Juli 2012)

In Zeiten der Olympiade ein echter Hingucker!!!!!Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## marcusw73 (7 Aug. 2012)

Danke, so hab ich das bild noch nie gesehen


----------



## Krawattenmann (7 Aug. 2012)

Sehr schön, gibt es mehr davon?





[/QUOTE]


----------



## rtz13 (7 Aug. 2012)

immer wieder gerne gesehen


----------



## armin0503 (30 Aug. 2012)

Ich bin sprachlos.....


----------



## romario25 (25 Sep. 2012)

Solche Badeanzüge sollten alle tragen:WOW:


----------



## fcn (25 Sep. 2012)

Schwimm Franzi schwimm...


----------



## okidoki (8 Okt. 2012)

der zerrt aber ganz schön an ihrer rasierten muschi


----------



## Andrer (8 Okt. 2012)

Extra Klasse Danke


----------



## hopfi (12 Okt. 2012)

großer hammer


----------



## loopback007 (13 Okt. 2012)

Lecker, auch heute noch


----------



## hanniball64 (13 Okt. 2012)

super Bild, danke


----------



## emilneuer (14 Okt. 2012)

noch mehr davon ?


----------



## TV-Junkie (14 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

schöne aussichten


----------



## deacero (26 Okt. 2012)

Was für ein Körper cO


----------



## rocco71 (26 Okt. 2012)

sehr schönes bild, danke


----------



## KingBender (26 Okt. 2012)

Danke Danke !!!


----------



## icke1x (27 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!  schöne bilder


----------



## Kazzam (31 Okt. 2012)

Danke für diese tollen Einblicke !


----------



## hoggler (1 Nov. 2012)

see through: true!


----------



## ASE112 (1 Nov. 2012)

Ich sehe sie nach wie vor gerne


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

hammer bild, respekt


----------



## Olli1973 (4 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Bommel02 (4 Nov. 2012)

Schon etwas älter aber immer noch sehr geil


----------



## kangaroo (5 Nov. 2012)

auch beim Schwimmen ist manchmal ein dickerer Stoff besser


----------



## nvorni (5 Nov. 2012)

geniales Bild  - so gefällt mir Franzi am Besten!


----------



## hoernchen1 (7 Nov. 2012)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Hammer79 (7 Nov. 2012)

Schwimmerinnen sind definitiv heiß^^...


----------



## huljin (8 Nov. 2012)

und ob das hammer ist...


----------



## thom86 (8 Nov. 2012)

na das ist doch mal ein Badeanzug
danke


----------



## Milchpulver (8 Nov. 2012)

'Schlabber'  Lecker

Danke


----------



## duplo74 (8 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank für das tolle bild!


----------



## peter_strohm (20 Nov. 2012)

Danke auch meinerseits - Franzi ist nach wie vor superheiß (imo). Sorry, falls der Beitrag hier schon viel zu alt ist, ich bin noch recht neu


----------



## sternlich (20 Nov. 2012)

tolle bilder. danke


----------



## Janschne62 (20 Nov. 2012)

Hammer Bild!


----------



## egal1235 (20 Nov. 2012)

Das is der hammer !


----------



## pivkelung (22 Nov. 2012)

joa gehts so


----------



## phehe (25 Nov. 2012)

:WOW: hammer:WOW:


----------



## dreamer258 (25 Nov. 2012)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## tomwerner (20 Dez. 2012)

Also ich kann da nur sagen lecker, lecker


----------



## fox1337 (20 Dez. 2012)

richtig heiß die olle, :thx:


----------



## schüchtern (20 Dez. 2012)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



Das ist definitiv der OBERHAMMER


----------



## bitbraker (20 Dez. 2012)

Ein hoch auf alte Zeiten


----------



## Falke 01 (21 Dez. 2012)

Heisss  :thx:


----------



## tom_s (22 Dez. 2012)

einfach MEGA!


----------



## callede (22 Dez. 2012)

Klasse Bild! ein aktuelleres wäre mir noch lieber!


----------



## kolli (22 Dez. 2012)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## watcha (2 Jan. 2013)

das kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Yorik (4 Jan. 2013)

wow nicht schlecht danke


----------



## Nylonfaible (4 Jan. 2013)

einfach klasse....


----------



## martinp816 (4 Jan. 2013)

Hui Hui HUi


----------



## falcfoot (9 Jan. 2013)

toller Body!


----------



## mader1975 (9 Jan. 2013)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## goofy196 (27 Jan. 2013)

Sehr sexy, die Franzi :thx:


----------



## ralf2111 (27 Jan. 2013)

Franzi danke....


----------



## jimmorrison73 (27 Jan. 2013)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



Sehr sexy, die Franzi


----------



## derfen (31 Jan. 2013)

klassiker.


----------



## Alibaba13 (31 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Franzi


----------



## king2805 (2 Feb. 2013)

super franzi


----------



## Yetibaby (19 Feb. 2013)

schönes bild leckerSchmecker


----------



## Spencer100 (23 März 2013)

altbekannt und doch immer wieder schön


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

Und das ist echt? Danke


----------



## Sarafin (23 März 2013)

Das ist echt der Hammer! Danke!


----------



## swagger1 (23 März 2013)

Super :thx:


----------



## yoyoyo123 (24 März 2013)

Geil!  Danke!


----------



## emma2112 (24 März 2013)

Danke für Franzi!


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

ein hauch von nix


----------



## Yeah123 (25 März 2013)

sieht komisch aus


----------



## samasaphan (25 März 2013)

Gibts mehr?! :thx:


----------



## cellophan (25 März 2013)

Oldie, aber in dieser Auflösung noch nicht gesehen


----------



## black-mamba (26 März 2013)

Jaja, die ist echt net schlecht...............


----------



## huettwolf1 (26 März 2013)

Das war doch so eine "Fotobearbeitung" eine großen deutschen Boulevard-Zeitung.......
:angry:


----------



## meister1111 (26 März 2013)

:thumbup: Hamma :thumbup:


----------



## rotmarty (26 März 2013)

Pussy und Nippel sind top!!!


----------



## Butterkeks (26 März 2013)

WOW!! Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## niceday1981 (27 März 2013)

da war schwimmen noch interessant


----------



## PaulGonska (29 März 2013)

Vielen Dank. Wirklich ein scharfer Anblick.


----------



## bulletformyvalentine (29 März 2013)

Wow :O Sportlerinnen haben immer noch die schönsten Körper!


----------



## tomkal (29 März 2013)

Da hat der Friseur aber ganze Arbeit geleistet



thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


----------



## Oida (7 Apr. 2013)

Krasses Foto! Danke dafür...


----------



## kapelle1963 (7 Apr. 2013)

sehr schöne badeanzüge:thx:


----------



## Nuklear (7 Apr. 2013)

mega Hammer! Danke


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

das ist der Hammer ;-)


----------



## makamaya1 (20 Apr. 2013)

heiss, heiss baby


----------



## nagyfej (23 Apr. 2013)

yeah i will swimming......


----------



## Talli (23 Apr. 2013)

Einfach nur schön!


----------



## andras45 (2 Mai 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten.......Sie war der Grund, warum ich damals überhaupt Schwimmen geschaut habe....


----------



## andras45 (2 Mai 2013)

tomkal schrieb:


> Da hat der Friseur aber ganze Arbeit geleistet



wieso? Sie trägt doch eine Badekappe


----------



## Nordfriese (2 Mai 2013)

:thx: für diesen Badeanzug


----------



## coldmirror_rules (4 Mai 2013)

danke fürs hochladen


----------



## schnitzellokus (5 Mai 2013)

der hammer!


----------



## piatus (30 Mai 2013)

coole brille


----------



## cooldry (3 Juni 2013)

lang lang ist's her


----------



## FallenAngel (8 Juni 2013)

sehr geil, danke danke!


----------



## GerWonder (10 Juni 2013)

und ob das der hammer ist


----------



## KaiHavaii (10 Juni 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten ... 
Vielen Dank dafür !

Kai


----------



## nagyfej (11 Juni 2013)

Yesss..... Franzi excellent !


----------



## Cradlerocker (11 Juni 2013)

Danke für die scharfe Franzi. Und danke an Arena für den knappen, durchsichtigen Anzug.


----------



## omega01 (24 Juli 2013)

ja die guten alten zeiten :thx:


----------



## Gentel66 (25 Juli 2013)

Und sie wird Jahr für Jahr schöner ;-)


----------



## Josef_Maier (27 Juli 2013)

Klasse Body


----------



## weazel32 (27 Juli 2013)

scharfe franzi :thx:


----------



## klaus.franzen (27 Juli 2013)

Ist das ein fake?


----------



## Loverman2000 (27 Juli 2013)

Hammer passt Super... :thumbup:


----------



## NeoX09 (28 Juli 2013)

Mega hot es franzi


----------



## dibu (29 Juli 2013)

heiß,heißer,franzi...


----------



## brons (30 Juli 2013)

Netter Anzug. Hat sich scheinbar leider nicht durchsetzen können


----------



## gulib8 (30 Juli 2013)

kann sie eigentlich net leiden, aber das ist schon sexy!


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Juli 2013)

klaus.franzen schrieb:


> Ist das ein fake?



Ne - damals zu ihren aktiven Zeiten war die Mode allgemein wesentlich körperbetonter und freizügiger als heute - damals war auch Oben Ohne in jedem Provinzfreibad völlig selbstverständlich und weithin praktiziert. Heute leider kaum mehr vorstellbar


----------



## sleepwalker84 (31 Juli 2013)

Top, danke!


----------



## olli67 (3 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Danke


----------



## waldokan (3 Aug. 2013)

Das IST der Hammer:drip:


----------



## appledude (4 Aug. 2013)

da hätte sie ihn auch direkt ganz auslassen können. DAnke fürs posten!


----------



## dtrixer (8 Aug. 2013)

sexy klassiker!


----------



## mullen8624 (8 Aug. 2013)

einfach nur wahnsinn


----------



## xNairolfx (9 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön, dankesehr!


----------



## blauweiss04 (10 Aug. 2013)

Wirklich der Hammer. Danke für Franzi !


----------



## Merico247 (10 Aug. 2013)

mega danke


----------



## starsfinden (11 Aug. 2013)

immer wieder schön


----------



## linu (21 Aug. 2013)

Solche Aussichten von ihr sind selten, danke


----------



## steve72 (21 Aug. 2013)

Nur reden darf sie nicht!


----------



## sioux1805 (22 Aug. 2013)

Naja wenn ich ihr so begegnen würde.....dann wärs ein Hamma guckt der Venushügel ganz schön prügel


----------



## yesno88 (25 Aug. 2013)

Das beste Bild von ihr jemals- danke


----------



## bruno14 (7 Sep. 2013)

Knapp ! Dankeschön !


----------



## 307898X2 (7 Sep. 2013)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



und wir haben jetzt den stiel dazu


----------



## mazda6 (8 Sep. 2013)

voll der hammer.


----------



## hozzymhxx (11 Sep. 2013)

das ist doch ein Fake, oder?


----------



## Josef_Maier (25 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Aussicht


----------



## omega01 (6 Feb. 2014)

Schönes Bild :thx:


----------



## Horodateur (14 Feb. 2014)

Super bild, nur die brille... :/


----------



## Annemarie (14 Feb. 2014)

Wahnsinn


----------



## Darklight (14 Feb. 2014)

Super Pic


----------



## tomkal (15 Feb. 2014)

Auf jeden Fall mit Gilette rasiert.





thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


----------



## Rory Gallagher (15 Feb. 2014)

Schöner Badeanzug!:thx:


----------



## solamente (15 Feb. 2014)

super
danke


----------



## kaiser23 (19 Feb. 2014)

:thx:Oberhammer!


----------



## neimke (19 Feb. 2014)

Tolle Frau!!!


----------



## fredo (20 Feb. 2014)

WOW! Danke


----------



## budrick (24 Feb. 2014)

franzi is schon ein flotter feger!!


----------



## alex_delarge (24 Feb. 2014)

:thumbupanke für die Mega einsicht :thx:


----------



## seper (24 Feb. 2014)

Wow !!! Umwerfend


----------



## seper (24 Feb. 2014)

Fasziniert mich immer wieder.............


----------



## zweckform2000 (4 Mai 2014)

...der Klassiker ....


----------



## doggydog21 (13 Mai 2014)

Leider ein Fake....


----------



## Pollux5 (16 Mai 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## urkent (16 Mai 2014)

Fake oder . . . . . . .? mmmh . . .In jedem Fall ein Danke . . . .


----------



## denkki (16 Mai 2014)

:thx: schön anzuschauen


----------



## hasil (23 Mai 2014)

das ist der Hammer!


----------



## hasil (18 Juli 2014)

Das ist ein Hammer!


----------



## Spitzy (18 Juli 2014)

Megaaa Hammer :thumbup::thumbup:! :thx:


----------



## bitbraker (19 Juli 2014)

Lang ist's her:thx:


----------



## chris85 (19 Juli 2014)

Verdammt heiß auch wenn es schon bissel her ist.


----------



## Franco9999 (19 Juli 2014)

Danke für Franzi!!


----------



## sascha2206 (20 Juli 2014)

sieht klasse aus.


----------



## tigrib36 (20 Sep. 2014)

mega:WOW:


----------



## Larrington (20 Sep. 2014)

holla die waldfee.. sehr nett.. danke danke


----------



## Schorni (20 Sep. 2014)

Super Bild Danke


----------



## ali33de (22 Sep. 2014)

Tja, lang lang ist es her. Schade... Trotzdem tolles Foto.


----------



## beate.tauscher (27 Sep. 2014)

Schön anzusehen. Danke!


----------



## lordus14 (21 Dez. 2014)

old but nice nostalgia photo.


----------



## karllson (22 Dez. 2014)

Lange her, aber trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## big2 (28 Dez. 2014)

Der schönste Goldfisch


----------



## Buggiebaer (4 Feb. 2015)

Dafür ist der Anzug sicher mega-airo / water - dynamisch!


----------



## coco.e (25 Feb. 2015)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



was ein körper unsere franzi doch hat....
traumhaft.
und ihr alter ehemann geht fremd...
unklar...


----------



## mue1893 (25 Feb. 2015)

Das ist aber knapp! Vielen Dank!


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

kann man so sagen


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

Deshalb ist Schwimmsport schön anzuschauen


----------



## stefan_r (7 Apr. 2015)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## peacepirate (8 Apr. 2015)

ebenfalls vielen dank


----------



## tywin10 (8 Apr. 2015)

Danke

(So offensichlich durchsichtig, kann das doch niemals ein Versehen gewesen sein)


----------



## MyGoodSide (3 Mai 2015)

Da sieht man mal was das Training ausmacht. Toller durchtrainierter Körper. Schönes Bild.


----------



## reky (14 Mai 2015)

Was würde ich geben die mal zu streicheln...


----------



## Falcon (17 Mai 2015)

Kannte ich noch nicht. Vielen Dank fürs Posten. :thx:


----------



## wake (10 Jan. 2016)

Ja das ist der Hammer!


----------



## Farin91 (10 Jan. 2016)

Das waren noch Zeiten, Danke dafür


----------



## Beteak17 (11 Jan. 2016)

der Hammer :thx:


----------



## kris20_m (22 Jan. 2016)

Tolle, starke Frau! :thumbup:


----------



## Aspen0815 (31 Jan. 2016)

Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## bigrah (1 Feb. 2016)

Wirklich super Bild!


----------



## jacc788 (7 Feb. 2016)

wow. Klassiker...


----------



## Reingucker (8 Feb. 2016)

enger gehts nicht


----------



## swe2803 (8 Feb. 2016)

Alt und guuuuuuut


----------



## schurwald (8 Feb. 2016)

...was eine Maschine :thumbup:


----------



## noname2013 (9 Feb. 2016)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## onassis (13 Feb. 2016)

ach ja - dieses uralte Bild ist mir wieder in Erinnerung gerufen worden - danke! :-D


----------



## P4iN (13 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## Lakland5502 (29 Feb. 2016)

Danke für Franzi


----------



## rambopascal801 (1 März 2016)

ein klassiker


----------



## soho42 (18 März 2016)

Super !!! Danke !!


----------



## Doolea (20 März 2016)

:thx: Klasse Foto!


----------



## amateur (18 Apr. 2016)

Sehr hübsch.


----------



## olafson (24 Apr. 2016)

tolles Bild aber in letzter Zeit zeigt Sie sich sehr zugeknöpft 
Leider !


----------



## alpaslan (24 Apr. 2016)

süße nippel


----------



## SSmurf (24 Apr. 2016)

nice 2 C :thx:


----------



## DasFreak (25 Apr. 2016)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????



Oh das Foto habe ich je bestimmt schon 20 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen!! trotzdem danke


----------



## andromeda (25 Apr. 2016)

Danke, super!


----------



## socceroo (26 Apr. 2016)

hot:thx:,


----------



## Vater Beimer (28 Apr. 2016)

Hammer! Danke!


----------



## Calron (3 Mai 2016)

Das war´n noch Zeiten....


----------



## Rexy (3 Mai 2016)

Toll....und die Bikinizone schön gewachst!


----------



## edwin88 (23 Juli 2016)

Krasses Bild!


----------



## Armenius (23 Juli 2016)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## vibfan (24 Juli 2016)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## cllc6 (24 Juli 2016)

Good job :thx:


----------



## MarneusC (31 Juli 2016)

alt aber immernoch fein


----------



## newbrooks (6 Aug. 2016)

Vielen Dank, war sauber ausrasiert damals, und der Badeanzug war genau richtig


----------



## Smurf4k (8 Aug. 2016)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## boarder11 (9 Aug. 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## grammy (9 Aug. 2016)

Klasse das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Matombo (9 Aug. 2016)

Toll! Danke


----------



## kt200 (9 Aug. 2016)

Immer wieder schön!


----------



## ketzekes (9 Aug. 2016)

Tolle Frau!


----------



## joweis (16 Aug. 2016)

Bloß a bissi gequetscht


----------



## werder061294 (20 Aug. 2016)

danke für den anblick :thx:


----------



## sexalol (20 Aug. 2016)

Super. Danke


----------



## JorgeDC (26 Aug. 2016)

Hammer? -ächz- Ja!! und wie!


----------



## Yarrid (2 Sep. 2016)

Ja, schon älter und bekannt...
...aber immer noch schön anzusehen.


----------



## monxain (4 Sep. 2016)

Durchblick in allen Zonen wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen. ..


----------



## dhaddy (7 Sep. 2016)

Ein Hoch auf den Fotografen.


----------



## darude222 (11 Sep. 2016)

Super HQ , danke


----------



## axkl62 (16 Sep. 2016)

thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


Wow Klasse Bild


----------



## stefi (16 Sep. 2016)

Perfekt! Danke


----------



## rolga09 (17 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schöne Frau, danke


----------



## Der_Rumtreiber (18 Sep. 2016)

Sowas von der Hammer!


----------



## blackpearl (27 Dez. 2020)

thx for Pic


----------



## muell27 (28 Dez. 2020)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoeKoon (28 Dez. 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pokerstars1 (4 Apr. 2021)

Lecker! :thx:


----------



## wolle100 (22 Juni 2021)

dankeschön


----------



## rfoto (7 Sep. 2021)

Sehr erstaunlich, dass sie das beim Anprobieren (bei Kunstlicht?) nicht bemerkt hat. Ich denke Absicht war das so deutlich sicher nicht...


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Sep. 2021)

wenn sie das nicht gemacht hätte, hättet ihr doch nichts zu sabbern


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Sep. 2021)

rfoto schrieb:


> Sehr erstaunlich, dass sie das beim Anprobieren (bei Kunstlicht?) nicht bemerkt hat. Ich denke Absicht war das so deutlich sicher nicht...



Naja, also zu Franzis akiven Schwimmerinnen-Zeiten war die Mode ohnehin deutlich körperbetonter als heute - das sieht man bei diesem Badeanzug auch am Beinausschnitt. Außerdem sind wir Mädels damals im Schwimmbad sowieso alle Oben Ohne rumgelaufen, das war seinerzeit "no big deal". Ich denke, dass es Franzi schlicht "wurscht" war, dass man ihre Boobs sehen konnte, genauso wie sie auch mit dem Mikro-Sichtschutz "vorne unten" kein Problem hatte.


----------



## wolf1958 (16 Sep. 2021)

Einfach supergeil


----------



## langbier (4 Dez. 2021)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## phsteff1 (15 Dez. 2021)

Uralt... aber immer wieder ein hingucker unser sexy Goldfisch. Hach damals trugen die Schwimmerinnen noch anständige Anzüge...


----------



## golumbeck57 (30 Dez. 2021)

unglaubliches Foto,geil


----------



## oaschmiturn (3 Jan. 2022)

Da war sie noch gut in Form


----------



## HicerShice (7 Jan. 2022)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## klepper09 (10 Apr. 2022)

einfach immer noch mega



thokna schrieb:


> Ist das der Hammer:drip:????


----------



## Sarin68 (7 Juli 2022)

Sehr fesch!


----------



## pixelpoint (7 Juli 2022)

danke


----------



## sportsucher (16 Juli 2022)

damals schauten viele zu.
woran das wohl lag.
MfG


----------



## Ars77 (7 Sep. 2022)

Danke, hab das Bild schon fast vergessen gehabt. Ein Klassiker


----------

